# Positive placement nailers



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

My hitachi disappeared. I'm in the market for another. Is there a better one than the hitachi, and why?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Maybe this will help:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/positive-placement-nailer-needed-82372/


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm in the market also. Looks like its between hitachi and bostich. The paslode sounds big and heavy.


----------



## jmontgom (Oct 7, 2007)

Bostich is the best I have two of them and never had a problem. It shoots perfect every time. I used to have the hitachi and it would constantly give me problems.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm also in the market. I've had good luck with hitachi, senco, and bostich. I'm leaning towards the larger bostich.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had nothing but trouble with my bostitch (btw its repaired and for sale if anyone wants it . I have had no issues with the big paslode that weighs 10lbs.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have the paslode, its the same size as a regular nail gun, i can still shoot them with 12" oc joists, shoots shorts and longs.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I just bought the Dewalt as home depot is selling it in the store now and carrying the nails.... I used to use the older pasloade when framing for someone else and it used to shoot ricochet often. So far I like the Dewalt.


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

senco joistpro 250


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I have the bostich. I like the pull the trigger and one shot but in the two years I have had it, it has been in for repair twice. Compared to my old rapanailer which I have had for fifteen years, it has only been rebuilt twice in that time and is still working. It functions just like a palm nailer except it has a magazine. I find it rattles the crap out of you compared to the one shot style. You have to be very careful with the one shot style because if you miss the hole on a thick hanger, the nail is coming back at you. Safety glasses of course are a must. The houses we build generally have between three and five hundred joist and truss hangers. Not having a gun to install them is not an option as far as I am concerned. The pp nailers have paid for themselves many times over.


----------



## Framer87 (Dec 27, 2014)

Heard Bostitch isn't what it used to be, but I do have a 9 year old that has never ever been fixed, hardly oiled and shoots about a box every 3 weeks. It's small as well almost fits in 12" oc


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I would buy this one. $239 at Carlson Systems.www.carlsonsystems.com/shopexd.asp?id=43982&bc=no


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We have an old Paslode that we just shoot big nails through. Last year, I bought the Bostitch for the little nails. So far so good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> I would buy this one. $239 at Carlson Systems.www.carlsonsystems.com/shopexd.asp?id=43982&bc=no


It's that the model that shoots long and shorts?


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats shorts only. L& s is $279. They have a store in San Diego.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

kiteman said:


> Thats shorts only. L& s is $279. They have a store in San Diego.


I saw that. Do you own one? Not familiar with that brand. Thx


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

kiteman said:


> I would buy this one. $239 at Carlson Systems.www.carlsonsystems.com/shopexd.asp?id=43982&bc=no


I wouldn't. A guy I work with has one, it's been nothing but problems from day one. Some of the problems ive seen- the magazine won't feed properly (advance the follower by hand after every shot), it will sometimes shoot crooked, often either undrive or overdrive, or sometimes it just refuses to work all together.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

I have a couple stick nailers and staplers that work fine. I don't have the pp gun. They're a hitachi knockoff.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> I'm in the market also. Looks like its between hitachi and bostich. The paslode sounds big and heavy.


So spenc, what's your verdict. I had the hitachi and it could be a pain to see the nail. But that could be old man syndrome.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's a good price on a Hitachi. I do like the short mag due to often having joists at 12" centers.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Well I'm pulling the trigger on another Hitachi tomorrow. I think.


I see what you did there...


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Give me a palm nailer any day


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Give me a palm nailer any day



Lol, ok


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

FullerFramer said:


> Lol, ok
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am dead serious


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I am dead serious



I guess as a roofer/sider a palm nailer would do, but we put in around 1,500 hanger nails a week. Theres no way you would want to be using a palm nailer for that. I have 2 Hitachi short mags and one Bostitch. I prefer the Bostitchs nose but it is tempermental in the winter and only shoots 1 1/2"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

FullerFramer said:


> I guess as a roofer/sider a palm nailer would do, but we put in around 1,500 hanger nails a week. Theres no way you would want to be using a palm nailer for that. I have 2 Hitachi short mags and one Bostitch. I prefer the Bostitchs nose but it is tempermental in the winter and only shoots 1 1/2"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was frameing for 6 years before I ever laid a shingle.. .almost no where you can't get a palm nailer.

That said the guy I worked for who had a positive placement nailer, might have had a junk one....I don't know. I never liked it, always went for the Palm nailer


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Also, now days when I frame anything, I delegate hanger duty


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

If you think a palm nailer works well, you really need to try a Hitachi or Bostitch, there really isn't any comparison, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't have a preference? The pos "flumpy" I called him, had was a Hitachi


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

A&E Exteriors said:


> I can't have a preference? The pos "flumpy" I called him was a Hitachi



Sure, but we are in the business of being efficient, therefore, a palm nailer for hangers just doesnt make sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FullerFramer, if cold weather was never an issue would you choose the Bostitch over the Hitachi?


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> FullerFramer, if cold weather was never an issue would you choose the Bostich over the Hitachi?



Yes I would. I find the nose design is easier to use and very quick


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FullerFramer said:


> Yes I would. I find the nose design is easier to use and very quick
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you just threw a wrench into my program!


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Well you just threw a wrench into my program!



If you need to shoot 2 1/2"s as well, I'm not so sure. Pretty sure the MCN250 is taller than the Hitachi which could be a problem in tight spaces. But for exclusively 1 1/2"s, theres nothing better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Californiadecks said:


> Well you just threw a wrench into my program!


Just buy both, then do a comprehensive, unbiased review for us. :thumbup: Then I'll know which one to get.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I got the little Bostitch. My laborer loves it. I also have the old finnicky Paslode for shooting the longer nails. That one he not love so much.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

After further review of the play, I don't think I use the 2.5" enough to warrant a gun that shoots them. I use 16 galvy's with my framing nailer for the double shear nail for Hangers.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

We have the bostitch strapshot and the hitachi. I would use the strapshot every time over the hitachi. Lighter, smaller and much quicker to align the nails. The hitachi was also a little finicky if it was in an odd angle.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I think I'm going with this one I like the rafter hook

http://www.amazon.com/BOSTITCH-MCN2...444803464&sr=1-4&keywords=bostitch+strap+shot


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Does that hook look like it'll hang on a 2x?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Does that hook look like it'll hang on a 2x?



If it's the same hook as the smaller gun it has no problem hanging on 2x


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> If it's the same hook as the smaller gun it has no problem hanging on 2x


Does the nailer "1.5" only nailer" come with a hook?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Does the nailer "1.5" only nailer" come with a hook?



As far as I know, mine has one and all the ones I've used had hooks.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> As far as I know, mine has one and all the ones I've used had hooks.


Yours only shoots the 1.5 hanger nails? 

For some reason the gun that shoots the 1.5 only has much better reviews then the gun that shoots both size nails.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Ordered the Bostitch, gauranteed free prime delivery tomorrow!


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Does that hook look like it'll hang on a 2x?



Its a real tight fit but it does fit over 2x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Gotta love Amazon Prime. I ordered this at 11:00 last night


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Gotta love Amazon Prime. I ordered this at 11:00 last night



That's the 1 1/2" only version? I need to get one eventually. I'll be checking in with you later.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's the 1 1/2" only version? I need to get one eventually. I'll be checking in with you later.


Yep. I rarely use the 2.5. If I do they can be hand drove in. I got this for 129.00. All of had to do is get an Amazon credit card that I will never use but they knocked 80 bucks off. I'm not one to usually buy into the credit-card offers but hell 80 bucks is significant. It's also a rewards card.


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

*Positive Placement Nailers*



Californiadecks said:


> Yep. I rarely use the 2.5. If I do they can be hand drove in. I got this for 129.00. All of had to do is get an Amazon credit card that I will never use but they knocked 80 bucks off. I'm not one to usually buy into the credit-card offers but hell 80 bucks is significant. It's also a rewards card.



Youre going to love that gun, if it wasnt such a pain in the winter I wouldnt have the Hitachis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> Yep. I rarely use the 2.5. If I do they can be hand drove in. I got this for 129.00. All of had to do is get an Amazon credit card that I will never use but they knocked 80 bucks off. I'm not one to usually buy into the credit-card offers but hell 80 bucks is significant. It's also a rewards card.



Awesome. I have the Amazon credit card. It's got a pretty nice rewards program for someone without a great credit score. Also really high limits.

I've paid cash for my vehicles and don't have a mortgage payment or rent so I tried for a better one but was denied.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Awesome. I have the Amazon credit card. It's got a pretty nice rewards program for someone without a great credit score. Also really high limits.
> 
> I've paid cash for my vehicles and don't have a mortgage payment or rent so I tried for a better one but was denied.


It's better to have no debt than a good credit score. Imo.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> It's better to have no debt than a good credit score. Imo.



Probably. I just should probably try and build a credit score sometime. I imagine paying a credit card off each month helps some but not a lot. What do I know... I'll look into it. If I one day need to get a mortgage, I want to get approved for it.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Awesome. I have the Amazon credit card. It's got a pretty nice rewards program for someone without a great credit score. Also really high limits.
> 
> I've paid cash for my vehicles and don't have a mortgage payment or rent so I tried for a better one but was denied.


How is it that you don't have a mortgage or a rent payment?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Probably. I just should probably try and build a credit score sometime. I imagine paying a credit card off each month helps some but not a lot. What do I know... I'll look into it. If I one day need to get a mortgage, I want to get approved for it.


I can remember getting upset that I couldn't get credit to even get established. My first truck payment was at 20% interest. I was very young if say 18 or 19 and they were crooks. 

They said I had to buy window security engraving for loan purposes. They charged me 600 bucks and buried it in the loan. I didn't realize this until two years later when I was studying my loan papers. Went outside and low and behold no window engraving. 

I called them and told them I want my money back or I'm calling a lawyer. The next day I got a call from their attorney he said I could come down and pick up my check. I got their and he made me sign a confidentiality agreement. He said "we here at No*th Cou*ty Ford did some things we weren't proud of back then". That right there is an admition of guilt. 

This was a legitimate Ford dealership too. Never bought another thing from Ford since nor will I again.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren said:


> How is it that you don't have a mortgage or a rent payment?



I'm living in my second flip house that Dad and I have purchased together for cash. I'm a blessed guy.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I'm living in my second flip house that Dad and I have purchased together for cash. I'm a blessed guy.


Keep that up, and you wont need credit.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Probably. I just should probably try and build a credit score sometime. I imagine paying a credit card off each month helps some but not a lot. What do I know... I'll look into it. If I one day need to get a mortgage, I want to get approved for it.


Get used to the problem. The credit system is not designed for people who do not pay interest.

I've had credit cards for 10 years. Always paid off the balance each month besides my first work van which I paid off early. My BUSINESS cc still only has a max of $8000. I had to get two lowes credit cards just to be able to purchase whole kitchens and split in onto two cards for large projects in order to get the 5% plus rewards points. 

We do have a mortgage. But have always paid cash for everything else. I found out that having a mortgage can even hurt your credit score in the beginning because they score you on how much progress you have made on it. So a new loan affects you negatively.

I have heard Dave Ramsey say that a really good credit score will cost you something like $100k in interest. :no:

If you want to get a mortgage someday a big down payment and solid job (pay stub) history will do way more for you at a local bank IMO. Go to a bank with smart people who actually look at who you are, what you have, and what you are going to continue to make and you'll be fine. We had no problem at our local bank. My local bank also gave me a $50k business line of credit for the heck of it. Wish I could get my business visa to bump like that.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren said:


> Keep that up, and you wont need credit.



That's the plan. But I also want to in about 10-12 years build a house when the boys are old enough to help a little and then be done. I don't want to spend my entire life flipping houses on the side.

So if I need a loan for 100k to do it that way, I think I would. I just don't know where I will be when I get there.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> That's the plan. But I also want to in about 10-12 years build a house when the boys are old enough to help a little and then be done. I don't want to spend my entire life flipping houses on the side.
> 
> So if I need a loan for 100k to do it that way, I think I would. I just don't know where I will be when I get there.


Just keep doing the flips every 2 years, and you will have enough saved up to build a modest house.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

Warren said:


> Just keep doing the flips every 2 years, and you will have enough saved up to build a modest house.



That's the hope. But I'm thinking for my area I will need 300k to do what I want. Between investments, giving to those in need, and unknowns, I don't know if it will work.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I can tell already I like the Bostitch better, it doesn't have that saftey bar that depresses like the Hitachi. It was a pita at times.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

So here's a question, has anyone with the Bostich F33pt, the 16d gun that you can change the tip to shoot metal connectors (says up to 2.5 inch), tried to shoot 16d with the metal connector tip? I have a few metal connector guns, including the small version of this gun, but some of the new Simpson hanger and such require 16d nails. 

Pretty sweet if the answer was a yes.


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

elementbldrs said:


> So here's a question, has anyone with the Bostich F33pt, the 16d gun that you can change the tip to shoot metal connectors (says up to 2.5 inch), tried to shoot 16d with the metal connector tip? I have a few metal connector guns, including the small version of this gun, but some of the new Simpson hanger and such require 16d nails.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sweet if the answer was a yes.



I dont know what 16d is but Ive shot 2 1/2" hanger nails with the F33PT. It works really good but they are big guns


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

elementbldrs said:


> So here's a question, has anyone with the Bostich F33pt, the 16d gun that you can change the tip to shoot metal connectors (says up to 2.5 inch), tried to shoot 16d with the metal connector tip? I have a few metal connector guns, including the small version of this gun, but some of the new Simpson hanger and such require 16d nails.
> 
> Pretty sweet if the answer was a yes.


I haven't ever used that gun with the connector tip, but I worked with a guy that had that gun. I asked the same exact question, and he said he's done it and it worked well.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

16d is a 16 penny nail. 3 1/4-3 1/2 .161 nail. Typically.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

elementbldrs said:


> 16d is a 16 penny nail. 3 1/4-3 1/2 .161 nail. Typically.


What? It's not a bra size?


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

TempestV said:


> I haven't ever used that gun with the connector tip, but I worked with a guy that had that gun. I asked the same exact question, and he said he's done it and it worked well.



I like it. I might have to grab one for a job coming up. Two timber framed bathrooms for a university sports complex.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Went to put on a swivel fitting and I didn't even have it tight enough to not leak before this happened


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Few years ago my father did thay to a 400 dollar electronic gas valve..."I think I'll give it just one more turn"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What do you guys think? A fluke? Should I get a replacement or go with the the upgraded one that shoots both long and short nails? Thinking it might be a little more heavy duty.


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> What do you guys think? A fluke? Should I get a replacement or go with the the upgraded one that shoots both long and short nails? Thinking it might be a little more heavy duty.



Don't change the fittings lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Order a replacement. Gotta love Amazon Prime!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy mackerel! My new gun will be here tomorrow! Sunday. 

From Amazon

Hello Michael,*

I'm sorry to hear about the problem you've had with your BOSTITCH MCN-150 StrapShot Metal Connector Nailer.*

I've created a replacement for you at no additional charge, Order ID:*115-8176842.*

The guaranted delivery date for your replacement order is Sunday, October 18, 2015.*


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Holy mackerel! My new fun will be here tomorrow! Sunday.
> 
> From Amazon
> 
> ...


Whaaaaat?? I wish I could get service like that...


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Amazon prime rocks. I had a rifle scope mount before that broke while I was putting it on the rifle. I filed a return with amazon, printed off the label they provided, and dropped everything off at the ups store just before closing on saturday. Before I got back to my truck, I had an email from amazon saying they had processed my return and refunded my money.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Holy Batsoup batman! It's here! Next day on a Sunday


----------



## FullerFramer (Feb 5, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Holy Batsoup batman! It's here! Next day on a Sunday



Don't be so rough with it this time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

FullerFramer said:


> Don't be so rough with it this time!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Already got the fitting on. She purrs like a kitten. Oh and I didn't lean into the wrench this time. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Purdy


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Does that hook look like it'll hang on a 2x?


i have 2. the shoot both 1.5's and 2.5's. the rafter hook works perfect. 

also side note i think the 2.5's are for engineered type beams. not like i've ever used them. the xross nails should be 3" right? i use the 21degree bostich with dual tip which allows you to shoot directly into the hanger wholes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> i have 2. the shoot both 1.5's and 2.5's. the rafter hook works perfect.
> 
> also side note i think the 2.5's are for engineered type beams. not like i've ever used them. the xross nails should be 3" right? i use the 21degree bostich with dual tip which allows you to shoot directly into the hanger wholes.


I shoot 16's in the double shear hanger nail. I use my framing gun.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

since i switched to coil framers i only use my 21 degree framers for the xross nails. if o switch from 3" to 2.5 and use the strapshot i can carry 1-less gun of 8lbs. 


so what's the word? are teh 2.5's for xcross nails or is it 3's?
anybody.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> since i switched to coil framers i only use my 21 degree framers for the xross nails. if o switch from 3" to 2.5 and use the strapshot i can carry 1-less gun of 8lbs.
> 
> 
> so what's the word? are teh 2.5's for xcross nails or is it 3's?
> anybody.


Imo the 2.5's aren't long enough to go through the hanger, the joist, and the ledger. That's why I like at least 3" nails. I buy the 3-1/4" for all my framing though.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> Imo the 2.5's aren't long enough to go through the hanger, the joist, and the ledger. That's why I like at least 3" nails. I buy the 3-1/4" for all my framing though.


when i was using my 21 guns i only used 3" 
now that i switched to coils i only use 3.25 ring shank and or smooth. i got huge savings from depot on the 3.25 ring shanks. 

i agree the 2.5's don't seem long enough and 3's or 3.25 should be used for xross nailing. 
unless you find the hangers that take 1.5's t the joist and 1.5's to the ledger. not sure but this seem reduntant because i use 3" xross nails and dt2z about every 6-8ft to prevent an pull out over time.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

How do you guys figure even using the shorter nails on the double shear? Gotta be 3" to 3 1/2" depending on hanger. Or take 15% reduction in some cases, but never 2 1/2" as an option.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

elementbldrs said:


> How do you guys figure even using the shorter nails on the double shear? Gotta be 3" to 3 1/2" depending on hanger. Or take 15% reduction in some cases, but never 2 1/2" as an option.


dont fiqure . always shoot 3 - 3 1/4 for xross nails. as i mentioned I think the 2.5's are for enginered lumber. Unless you or some else knows where to use 2 1/2"


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Quite a few places. But primarily subfloor. Everywhere else you can pretty much use 3" or 16D's.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> when i was using my 21 guns i only used 3"
> now that i switched to coils i only use 3.25 ring shank and or smooth. i got huge savings from depot on the 3.25 ring shanks.
> 
> i agree the 2.5's don't seem long enough and 3's or 3.25 should be used for xross nailing.
> unless you find the hangers that take 1.5's t the joist and 1.5's to the ledger. not sure but this seem reduntant because i use 3" xross nails and dt2z about every 6-8ft to prevent an pull out over time.


Was this when it was like 6 dollars for a box of ring shanks and 8 or 9 for a box of the galvanized?


----------

